# 2010 JSW door controllers



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

I was attempting to add door warning lights to my car, but it appears that I cannot modify my door controllers because they do not have a .clb file for them. I've attached my auto scan below, what other information is needed so I can access these controllers?


Saturday,11,September,2010,14:04:13:10807
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77


VIN: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6935 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77D339217FBF

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492900FF881106EA92220042300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78D13A1D72A1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF332965B3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0129 
Revision: BI111001  
Coding: 2F380E3A902F3EC480080081640000C405400086535D8560648020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3753F9213F3F

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 23031 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AKHD6 
Coding: 00003044
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FF19092B

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 1KM 959 339 HW: 1KM 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--000546CM00

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 1KM 955 557 HW: 1KM 955 557 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME7E51124DZZZ/

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 1KM 955 557 HW: 1KM 955 557 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME4E03664EZZZ2

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3511HSME7541751FZZZQ

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3521HSME675A1520ZZZI

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME56441B20ZZZ9

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME46211420ZZZ/

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78D13A1D72A1

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 Q HW: 5K0 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H13 0112 
Revision: X0013004 Serial number: 
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04102
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10.rod
VCID: 3C59E60D0619

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 020310F1001480
Coding: E9807F07001612002002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 69F76F59390B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T7B9A04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: FEDDAC05D085

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 920 970 Q
Component: IMMO H13 0112 
Revision: X0013004 Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01102
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10.rod
VCID: EAF59055BC0D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667794498 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 266D2465E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000596162
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 27732961EF9F

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004738489 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3147C739D15B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000581670
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 28712A5DE281

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004736177 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3067362
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61E77779C13B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component: RDK 111 0821 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3753F9213F3F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000329339539
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A75D055FC8D

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Contact this guy ,he just did on his car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?498919-TXRanger83


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

here is the info for my two front doors as it looks like you have just a two door:

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000814298722
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE6D8B007F6

No fault code found.

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 09051101122703
Coding: 0001268
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 70E4DBCC1AC8

No fault code found.

you just go to the controller for each door in VCDS and click on coding, in my case I added 000064 to each of the original coding and was able to enable door entry/warning lights.

Hope this helps, let me know if you have any additional questions


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

I think it comes up that way because the JSW's have virtual rear controllers. I think thats what the slave listing means but idk.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, you have the newer UDS window motors. I don't have any coding info on them at this time, but I'll look into this. Bump the thread up in a week or so if I don't reply before then. 

You can't run control module maps on UDS modules, so the scan you provided is sufficient.


----------



## b6variant (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a 2010 Passat and I think it's the same set-up, with virtual controllers for the rear doors.
I also would like to retrofit the lights, so I'll stay tuned...


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

Bump before the weekend


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Tweak3D, 

Try this for the Driver side 0004F5 and ... 

This on the Passenger side 0004F4 

If you haven't installed the lights and wiring yet I would expect fault codes for each missing light.


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Tweak3D,
> 
> Try this for the Driver side 0004F5 and ...
> 
> ...


 I'll Ty this tonight or tomorrow. I haven't tried to install the lights yet as I wanted to confirm coding first. Now I also have to confirm the pinouts for this controller. Will it be possible to add the rear lights too? Or do they activate with the main controllers?


----------



## b6variant (Jun 6, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Tweak3D,
> 
> Try this for the Driver side 0004F5 and ...
> 
> ...


 Just tried it on my 2010 Passat : Coding accepted and got the warning light error 

Friday,17,September,2010,14:08:05:39975 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64) 

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None 
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component and/or Version: TUER-SG FT 002 0305 
Software Coding: 0004F5 
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004 (VW46) 
VCID: E5EFFC305513 
1 Fault Found: 

67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 150 
Mileage: 9113 km 
Date: 2007.14.11 
Time: 14:06:59 

So it looks good. I will install the light next week and I'll keep you informed of the results 

Thanks Dana :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## b6variant (Jun 6, 2010)

Dana, 
Would it be the same bit (6) for the slave rear controllers ?


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey B6, 

if you know the correct wiring locations on this controller, or find out before I do, please share here  

Thanks, 

Justin.


----------



## b6variant (Jun 6, 2010)

Justin, 
Since we seem to have the same controller (according to the part numbers) the connections should be the same. 

So, in the 2010 schematics, the light goes on T32a/18 

That means pin 18 on a 32 pins connector 

The ground is T32a/19 

You will need repair wire 000 979 009 on T32a side and 000 979 019 on the light side. 

Same on both sides. 

Enjoy !


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

b6variant said:


> Justin,
> Since we seem to have the same controller (according to the part numbers) the connections should be the same.
> 
> So, in the 2010 schematics, the light goes on T32a/18
> ...


 Perfect, Thanks, ill be doing this tomorrow for the front doors. Going to have to see whats going on with the rears and see if they need sperate coding in that slave module, or if it just emulates the front doors coding.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

b6variant said:


> Dana,
> Would it be the same bit (6) for the slave rear controllers ?


 I think so. When I tweak the example scan above I get: 0004D0 

From original: 
_Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
 Serial number: 00000004738489 
Coding: 000490_ 

See if you can set door warning light faults in the rear doors with that.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana, 

After i played with some bit-settings, i got these faultcodes from the door modules. Every time i erase them, close and open the car again, they return. 

Can you help me with erasing them completely?? 

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0311 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000766437 
Coding: 0214B0 
Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004 
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_SE35.rod 
VCID: 7CFCF52E4699 

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AF HW: 1K0 959 795 S 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004885300 
Coding: 000490 

3 Faults Found: 
67074 - Motors for Central Locking 
B122B 01 [009] - Lower Limit Exceeded 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 12 
Mileage: 5070 km 
Date: 2003.14.06 
Time: 15:42:53 

67330 - Switch for Central Locking 
B122D 29 [008] - Lower Limit Exceeded 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 5 
Reset counter: 53 
Mileage: 5070 km 
Date: 2003.14.06 
Time: 15:42:54 

132610 - Motors for Rear Central Locking 
B122C 01 [009] - Lower Limit Exceeded 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 12 
Mileage: 5070 km 
Date: 2003.14.06 
Time: 15:42:53 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0311 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000782981 
Coding: 0214B0 
Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004 
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_SE35.rod 
VCID: 79F2EC3A49AB 

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AF HW: 1K0 959 794 S 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004887051 
Coding: 000490 

3 Faults Found: 
67074 - Motors for Central Locking 
B122B 01 [009] - Lower Limit Exceeded 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 12 
Mileage: 5070 km 
Date: 2003.14.06 
Time: 15:42:53 

67330 - Switch for Central Locking 
B122D 29 [008] - Lower Limit Exceeded 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 5 
Reset counter: 53 
Mileage: 5070 km 
Date: 2003.14.06 
Time: 15:42:54 

132610 - Motors for Rear Central Locking 
B122C 01 [009] - Lower Limit Exceeded 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 12 
Mileage: 5070 km 
Date: 2003.14.06 
Time: 15:42:53 

Thanks...


----------



## b6variant (Jun 6, 2010)

Tweak3D, was your retrofit successful ?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> After i played with some bit-settings, i got these faultcodes from the door modules. Every time i erase them, close and open the car again, they return.
> 
> ...


 I was looking over your old scan and I see the master module coding is the same: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=66343309&viewfull=1#post66343309 

Did the faults clear, or are all of those still in the modules? Did you change the coding of 09 while testing the doors?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I was looking over your old scan and I see the master module coding is the same:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=66343309&viewfull=1#post66343309
> 
> Did the faults clear, or are all of those still in the modules? Did you change the coding of 09 while testing the doors?


 Yes they clear, but when you close the car, and open it again, the faults are back. I didn't do any coding on 09 when testing the doors.


----------



## b6variant (Jun 6, 2010)

Installed light on driver side door this evening and it works ! :thumbup::thumbup:

Byte 3, bit 6 enabled (0004F5)

BE CAREFUL when you wire the light. A diode is installed inside the housing so the polarity IS important, it's not just an incandescent light as I read on some DIY.

I installed light 1K0 947 411 A, so maybe earlier versions where just a bulb with no diode ?

At first, I got noting so I went back and had a look at my passenger side light that was waiting in the box. That's when I noticed the diode ! 

Great cheap retrofit, but these door clips are such a #*/$%""&" I'll make sure to buy some spares before I try another door :laugh:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Yes they clear, but when you close the car, and open it again, the faults are back. I didn't do any coding on 09 when testing the doors.


Please look at Output Tests and see if running a series of them resolves this. My other suggestion would be to disconnect the battery for a few minutes. Make sure you are prepared to clear all faults and test drive it due to the G85 steering angle sensor.

I'm not doubting you, nor do I have UDS window motors installed, but I've set some similar faults after various 09 module tweaks. If neither of the above suggestions resolve this, post a new Auto-Scan so I can take a look at it. 



b6variant said:


> Installed light on driver side door this evening and it works ! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Byte 3, bit 6 enabled (0004F5)
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

b6variant said:


> Installed light on driver side door this evening and it works ! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Byte 3, bit 6 enabled (0004F5)
> 
> ...


 Is the wiring the same as in earlier versions? Front: pin 18/19? How many pins are on the plug of the rear door controller?


----------



## b6variant (Jun 6, 2010)

maloosheck said:


> Is the wiring the same as in earlier versions? Front: pin 18/19? How many pins are on the plug of the rear door controller?


 I didn't made the retrofit on the rear doors yet. Too cold outside to play on the car


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

A little late, I know, but I tried to do the rears today and cannot find the harness to plug these into.... I see harnesses for the spearkers, the window control, the door lock/unlock, and the main harness going to the window motor. Is the window motor harness the correct one? It doesn't look the same as the front so I am unsure if this will even be possible on the rear . Any updates from you B6?


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

ah, nm, did some more research and answered my own question. Now I just have to wait for this rain storm to go away.


----------



## Iran (Aug 9, 2012)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I think so. When I tweak the example scan above I get: 0004D0
> 
> From original:
> _Slave Driver:
> ...


Hello Dana, 

Could I try to use the code (000490) to solve the same fault in my Jetta/MKVI, although the modules are apparently distinct?

Many thanks!

_Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 A HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0004602498
Coding: 0010F7
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 1C190DE71734F1F8DD4

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000006625768 
Coding: 0000D0

1 Fault Found:
67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [008] - Electrical Failure
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 136
Mileage: 2167 km
Date: 2007.14.05
Time: 11:41:41_

_Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 A HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0004548217
Coding: 0011F6
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW32.rod
VCID: 1D1F00E30C2EF8F02AB

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000006592636 
Coding: 0000D0

1 Fault Found:
67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [008] - Electrical Failure
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 136
Mileage: 2167 km
Date: 2007.14.05
Time: 11:41:41_


----------



## Iran (Aug 9, 2012)

The code 000490 disable the door rear warning lights.


----------



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

Tweak3D said:


> ah, nm, did some more research and answered my own question. Now I just have to wait for this rain storm to go away.


Which pin #s for rear lights? 


Sent from my iPhone using the Tapatalk app, so that explains the typos...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

kyle_h said:


> Which pin #s for rear lights?


Tweak3D Last Activity 03-19-2014 01:05 PM


----------

